
Scaling the Universe: How Large GPU Clusters Help Understand of Galaxy Formation - dpflan
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/12/07/gpu-clusters-aid-understanding-of-galaxy-formation/
======
JBorrow
Anyone who’s interested in these kind of simulations can check out the
following project sites, as well as those linked in the article:

[http://www.illustris-project.org](http://www.illustris-project.org)
[http://icc.dur.ac.uk/Eagle](http://icc.dur.ac.uk/Eagle)
[http://SWIFTsim.com](http://SWIFTsim.com)

Disclaimer: I am heavily involved with the latter two projects.

~~~
phkahler
Can you simulate a Galaxy and get a realistic rotation curve?

~~~
JBorrow
Yeah, in fact we simulate many thousands of galaxies all at once in a big
cosmological volume and they all have very realistic rotation curves -- we
match these to the observed rotation curves of galaxies, or use them to make
predictions about galaxies that we have not yet observed.

See e.g. Fig 1. in this paper:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1504.01437.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1504.01437.pdf)

